# I am Determined that Riley will be in the calendar!! LOL



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well you can't win if you don't enter, so make sure you enter. All the pictures are by amatuers. 

And just remember that Riley may be meant for great things. It's not his fault his parents have zippo photo talent and end up taking pictures of their fingers and thumbs, or really dark pictures, or the one I do most often snapping it 2 seconds too late. ::lol:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

From one bad camera person to another. As long as you get the pictures of him happy and having fun you have a great chance of winning. We are all amatuers here and just enjoy our pups so it doesnt have to be picture perfect.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I finally made the puppy calendar and I am clueless about cameras. There is hope just post a picture every month.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I understand having zippo photo talent but we still have to keep trying! I have a new camera and my pics are Paw-thetic but I'll keep trying.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Secret is in having lots of friends and having them register and then vote!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The nice thing about digital photography, is that is costs nothing to take zillions of photos. Surely, you will get at least one "good" one


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You have to play to win. That is the Maryland State Lottery advertisement.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

In the words of the great Wayne Gretsky, 'You miss 100% of the shots you don't take!'


----------

